# can you overfeed on expressed breast milk?



## moomin (Jun 24, 2004)

Hiya,

My daughter is just over 2 weeks old. She sleeps a lot in the day but is fed every 4 hrs on EBM which she gobbles up. She is more wakeful in the evenings but has started to cry lots and wants to be picked up all the time, to the extent that I cant put her down without her crying. She also seems to want to feed a lot more in the evening times and really guzzles it down as if she had never been fed before!..then she sicks up some and get lots of hiccups. Once she drops off she is fine and has been sleeping 5 hours a night. Can you help with a couple of questions;

1)is is normal for her to be more hungry at a certain time of day - I am a bit scared to keep giving her more and more in case it is too much and she gets ill.
2) Could the crying be colic - she draws her legs up and has  red face when she crys (like it says in the books!).If so should I be giving her more milk? Its a bit confusing to determine whether she is just crying or wants more milk, but I figure if she doesnt want the milk then she won't drink it but dont want to make her ill.

Thanks again,
Moomin x


----------



## verity c (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Moomin,

Sorry for the delay in my reply  

Just wondering how you are getting on with your little one?? 

Please let me know

Luv V xx


----------



## moomin (Jun 24, 2004)

Hiya,

She will be 4 weeks this week. I did check with our HV about the increased feeding in the evening and she said that lots of babies are more wakeful in the evenings and therefore feed more often. 

The crying is still a problem though - cant tell whether its wind, colic or reflux. She is taking her milk fine (trying to BF as well more now as well as EBM in a bottle). If she is tired and drops off to sleep afterwards its ok but mostly she cries/screams lots and has a stiff back straight after a feed, she doesnt want to be put down and it is difficult to comfort her. We do wind her and she burps but also tends to sick up a lot, well after she has had some milk. I have started to try and sit her upright after a feed to help the milk digest. Was thinking of getting some gripe water to see if it is wind and if not try something else. What do you think?

Thanks for your help
Moomin x


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hiya Moomin

I would have a look at starting her on either infacol or colief to see if that helps. Babys who have colic can fed more regurarly as they feel hungry because of the tummy pains...so they top up...then get pain...they think they are hungry...so fed...then get tummy pain etxc. Its a cycle that they can get themselves into. So, if you try to treat the colic it should become easier.

Whatever you decide to use, it can take a good few days to see any improvement...so use it for a week before trying something else.

Let me know how you get on.

Jeanettex


----------



## moomin (Jun 24, 2004)

Hiya,

Started my daughter on a colic medicine (Dentinox colic drops) and in the last week the evening crying has improved, so thanks for the advice!

....however, she is still very sicky bringing up milk, not just after feeds but most of the time between feeds. The colic drops havent affected this. The last couple of days she has been more sicky than usual. Could it be reflux? She is gaining weight well. Have check at the docs next week, is there anything i should ask?

Thanks a lot
Moomin x


----------

